# ~.(( Blue Blue BLUE !!)).~



## pinkypinky (Sep 10, 2006)

for this look i used 

contrast e/s
electric eel e/s
Gold mine e/s
nylon e/s
fantastic pink ccb
smolder 
mascara X

http://www.upqtr.com/user/2006/9/10/...81de410bef.jpg

http://www.upqtr.com/user/2006/9/10/...b2881f589e.jpg
i know its kinda heavy makeup but i wore that for ma cuzn wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hope u like it !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//edit: pic size exceeds limits


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

So Much Love!


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 10, 2006)

thnxxx hunny ^_^


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 10, 2006)

Very pretty and dramatic


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 10, 2006)

i had a feeling you're from the UAE too cuz you have beautiful arabian eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mashallah 3laich your makeup is rockin'! <3~


----------



## duch3ss25 (Sep 10, 2006)

love the colors & your blending! this is very vibrant & dramatic. have to try this when i go clubbing.


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 10, 2006)

awesome


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 10, 2006)

This is awesome!  Great combo!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

wow... that's gorgeous... what's plastic pink? is it a ccb? must...try... hehe


----------



## angelica (Sep 10, 2006)

love this one too


----------



## Lalli (Sep 10, 2006)

ooooooo! tutorial alert! pweasE


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 10, 2006)

thnxxxx ALL glad u liked it !!

queenofdisaster ~ yes hun its a ccb n i did a mistake its called fantastic Pink sorry for that babezz !


foxyqt ~ oooowww thnxxx hunny at last sum1 frm uae !! lol (( 3yoonch el a7la fdaitch )) laish mat76een pic's ??


----------



## meagannn (Sep 10, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Sep 10, 2006)

*wow*


----------



## christinxx (Sep 10, 2006)

LOVE!! please post more often!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 10, 2006)

that is so pretty! i love your lashes!!


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 10, 2006)

sankss


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2006)

OH WOW!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 10, 2006)

so dramatic! i love the colours and flawless blending!


----------



## Pink Lady (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm speechless. I love your eyes and your blending was great... I agree.. you should do a tut on this


----------



## prsfynestmami (Sep 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!
TUT TUT TUT!!
Please tell me... what is your secret to getting the liner so precise?  Do you use a fluidliner/cake liner?  What brushes do you use?  And primer?
Thanks


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkypinky* 
_thnxxxx ALL glad u liked it !!

queenofdisaster ~ yes hun its a ccb n i did a mistake its called fantastic Pink sorry for that babezz !


foxyqt ~ oooowww thnxxx hunny at last sum1 frm uae !! lol (( 3yoonch el a7la fdaitch )) laish mat76een pic's ??_

 
gorgeous! the colors look so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see more!


----------



## aziza (Sep 10, 2006)

I love it!!! The colors are so rich...just beautiful.


----------



## Kim. (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG I love this so much, PLEASE do a tutourial on this!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 11, 2006)

That is amazing, I love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love  EVERYTHING about this


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Gorgeous!!!
TUT TUT TUT!!
Please tell me... what is your secret to getting the liner so precise?  Do you use a fluidliner/cake liner?  What brushes do you use?  And primer?
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

sweety some times i use a fluidliner is i want my make to stay longer n for my every day makeup i use a cake liner .. n also it deppends on the brush u use my fav brush is MUFE S2 and the fine liner brush frm mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No i dont use a primer i use ccb i this its good n i use it in fantastic pink


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkypinky* 
_foxyqt ~ oooowww thnxxx hunny at last sum1 frm uae !! lol (( 3yoonch el a7la fdaitch )) laish mat76een pic's ??_

 
ast7y a7i6 =P hahaha! la inshallah i'll be putting FOTDs soon ^.~ keep on going great girl~!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 11, 2006)

Tut! tut! tuuuuuuuuut!!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Sep 11, 2006)

wow thats soooooooo pretty..and nice blending ...


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 11, 2006)

foxyqt ~ ill be waiting hunny !!! akeeed the pic's will be gr8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx  babe


----------



## user79 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ooh I love this! How do you apply the liner so neatly?


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 11, 2006)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 11, 2006)

wooow....i love this one!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkypinky* 
_sweety some times i use a fluidliner is i want my make to stay longer n for my every day makeup i use a cake liner .. n also it deppends on the brush u use my fav brush is MUFE S2 and the fine liner brush frm mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No i dont use a primer i use ccb i this its good n i use it in fantastic pink_

 
Whats MUFE? DO you use the cake eye linear make up forever?


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful!


Kali


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 15, 2006)

that looks so amazing!! good job!!


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 15, 2006)

This looks awesome.  I am definately going to try this.


----------



## tottui (Sep 16, 2006)

i love it!!!!.. do you have a face shot? i would love to see a full pic
thanks!


----------



## katisha (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## AxBella (Sep 17, 2006)

hott isnt even the word!!
its freakin AMAZiN!!!

sooo gorgeous missy<3


----------



## ashley_v85 (Sep 17, 2006)

That's gorgeous. I love the way the colors are put together. I'm totally going to do my makeup similar to this one of these days, haha.


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 21, 2006)

Thnxxx Gurls


----------



## DJNina (Sep 21, 2006)

*That does suck that someone else used your photo's. I just dont understand why people do that. It's one thing to really like someones work and try & recreate it, but to try and pass off as your own is sad. 

I am glad you are posting your own work on here now. I cant wait to see more. *


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 22, 2006)

Your eyes are just amazing!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ahhh, I love this!  I've had my eye on the pencil brush from MAC but now I must have it! This is just too perfect...if there is such a thing.


----------



## maggysfbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

*
Beautiful eye! I regret not to have both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------

